# جدك عايش وعاوز يتزوج؟!!



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

واحد عمره 85سنة راح مكتب للتأمين على حياته

قال له الموظف أنت كبير وشيبة  وما نقدر نأمن عليك!

فقال له ليه؟ أمبارح أبويا أمن على حياته ومحدش قاله  حاجة.

تعجب الموظف قاله تعال بكره وبنشوفلك حل.



قاله بكره  مشغول باحضر فرح جدي.

فتعجب الموظف أكثر وأكثر!

قاله جدك عايش وعاوز  يتزوج؟

قاله صراحة هو كان رافض بس أمه وأبوه ضاغطين  عليه!!!​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههه حلوة يا كوكو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أبريل 2009)

اااااااااايه العيلة المعمرة دى:11azy:

هههههههه

شكرا يا كوكو ​


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2009)

*
ههههههههههه

ميرسى جدا *

*يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kingmena (4 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه

على هيك ابو جده رح يكون عمره بال 200

مرسي يا كوكو..​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه حلوة يا كوكو​*



ميرررسى على مرورك يا رنا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> اااااااااايه العيلة المعمرة دى:11azy:
> 
> هههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو ​



ههههههههه 

ميرررسى على مرورك يا مرمر

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> *
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى جدا *
> ...



ميرررسى على مرورك يا كوك

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> على هيك ابو جده رح يكون عمره بال 200
> 
> مرسي يا كوكو..​*



ميرررسى على مرورك يا روز 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## رحيق (4 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههه​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا رحيق

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (4 أبريل 2009)

تحفة يا كوكو بجد​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه

حلوه قوووي يا كوكو

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> تحفة يا كوكو بجد​



ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ايرينى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه قوووي يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايديك​*



ميرررسى على  مروورك يا مايكل 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## soko (5 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ميرسى ليك


----------



## monygirl (5 أبريل 2009)

*حلوة خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
ثانكس يا كوكو *​


----------



## doooody (6 أبريل 2009)

_هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
:big35:_​


----------



## المجدلية (6 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه جميله ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

soko قال:


> ههههههههه
> حلوة اوى
> ميرسى ليك



ميرررسى على مرورك يا سوكو

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *حلوة خالصصصصصصصصصصص
> ثانكس يا كوكو *​



ميرررسى على مرورك يا مونى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
> :big35:_​



ميرررسى على مرورك يا دودى 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جميله ربنا يباركك




ميرررسى على مرورك يا نجلا

  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (6 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يا كوكو دول على كده
لسه فى غز شبابهم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مريم 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

معمريييييييين ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جيسى مون

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة قووى عجبتنى
ميرسة ليك عليها​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (4 مايو 2009)

حلوة يا كوكو

استنى بس لما اجيب جد ابوي كمان بالمرة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا روز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كوكو لا دول ماتبتين في الدنيا ليه هههههههههه
مرسيه ليك يا مان​*


----------



## muheb (5 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسي على تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا كوكو لا دول ماتبتين في الدنيا ليه هههههههههه
> مرسيه ليك يا مان​*



ميرررسى على مروورك يا روكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرسي على تعبك



ميرررسى على مروورك يا محب

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## SALVATION (8 مايو 2009)

_جامده يا مان_

_شكرا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sweetyshery (8 مايو 2009)

*ايه العيله الغريبه دي 
نايس كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه

عيله معمره 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## cross of jesus (10 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

حلوه كتييييييييييير

ميرسى يا كوكو

يسوع يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (10 مايو 2009)

حلوه كتير يا كوكو
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه كتييييييييييير
> 
> ...



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> حلوه كتير يا كوكو
> الرب يباركك



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جريس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا كوكو
ميرسى​


----------



## mickol (10 مايو 2009)

لما هو 85 امل جده كام 185 ولا ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا كوكو
> ميرسى​



ميرررسى على مروورك يا خاطى ونادم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مايو 2009)

mickol قال:


> لما هو 85 امل جده كام 185 ولا ايه



ههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مروورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

جامدة جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أبو كف​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه ةةةةةةة     اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مايو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مارى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كوكو 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## maria123 (1 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كتير يسلمون


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه
حلوه بجد كوكو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا كوكو ​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عماد​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة كتير يسلمون


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماريا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ههههههههه*​
> 
> *حلوه بجد كوكو*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

